# Flourescent -> CF?



## agentho (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi Folks,
I'm using the stock hood for my 7g tank which has a 14watt flourescent bulb. Now, I really am not understanding most of the lighting issues but short of buying a kit (e.g. A&H Supply) to upgrade to higher wattage CF can I swap the one long bulb with 2 of these 2-pin CF bulbs ( PL13/50K (2-Pin) - G135018 ) to get 26 watts?

Or must I have to upgrade the electrical components to get the higher wattage?

If it's possible it seems like such a cheap solution.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

The ends of the sockets are different. There's lots of different types.

ie: Square pin, straight pin, etc. In short, you need the exact same type of bulb. So yes, you're going to have to update a few components before you can get more light.


----------

